# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Besnik Dizdari: Shqipëria dhe Nëna Kosovë e Dr. Samimit

## Brari

Besnik Dizdari: Shqipëria dhe Nëna Kosovë e Dr. Samimit (IV)
E Premte, 22-02-2008, 10:04pm (GMT)


Shqipëria dhe Nëna Kosovë e Dr. Samimit (IV)

Nga Besnik Dizdari

I.

Sa më shumë që i futesh viteve 30, ashtu modeste që kanë qenë në zhvillimin e Shqipërisë, po aq njihesh edhe me dëshirën e jashtëzakonshme të protagonistëve të asaj kohe për të themeluar përsëmbari shtetin. Kështu ka ndodhur edhe me sportet e kulturën fizike. Bie fjala, i gjykuar sot mbas gati 80 vjetëve, synimi i përgatitjes të njerëzve për të zhvilluar kulturën fizike e sportet në Shqipëri, është po ashtu një ndërmarrje e jashtëzakonshme për kohën. Mbretëria dërgon menjëherë në Romë për të studjuar edukatën fizike dhjetë shqiptarët e parë: Selman Stërmasi, Hajdar Jakupi, Luigj Shala, Eqrem Stërmasi, Azis Rexhepi, Spiro Shuteriqi, Aqif Domini, Niko Açka, Teni Frashëri, Malo Kodra  më mbas figura të mëdha të edukimit fizik në Shqipëri, pak të nderuar deri më sot. Më 1929 është viti i dytë i shqiptarëve që shkojnë për të studjuar po në Romë, po në ISEF (Instituti i Lartë i Edukimit Fizik), një gjashtëshe emblematike për kulturën fizike e sportet në Shqipëri: Irfan Tërshana, Adem Karapici, Mendu Agolli, Myfit Halimi, Xhevdet Skilja, Bexhet Jolldashi  të gjithë themelues të kulturës sonë fizike, njeri më i madh se tjetri. 

Të gjithë këta diplomantë universitarë në mesin e viteve 30 kur shkëlqen Dr. Vasfi Samimi, i cili nuk ishte një universitar i edukimit fizik, po i veterenarisë, veçse një kampion i shquar, një gazetar sportiv dhe organizator i talentuar i sporteve për gjithë ato arësye që i kemi treguar në pjesët e e tjera të këtij Dossier-i, përfaqësojnë në Shqipërinë e kohës një bashkim forcash të shumanshme të themelimeve organizativo-sportive të një stili krejt perëndimor. Ishin themeluar katër kampionate kombëtare: të çiklizmit, futbollit, atletikës, notit. Shqipëria ishte pranuar në dy federata ndërkombëtare (FIFA dhe IAAF). Dhe në gjithë këte lëvizje sportive të shumanshme, Dr. Samimi është protagonist.

Komiteti Teknik Arbitral Shqiptar dhe veprimtaria drejtuese 

Me një dekretligj të jashtëzakonshëm, më 6 qershor 1930 u themelua në Tiranë Federata Sportive Shqiptare - organ i Entit Kombëtar "Djelmnia Shqiptare"  organizëm që do të drejtonte sportet në Shqipëri. Rëndësia historike e themelimit të FSSH qëndron në detyrimin e formimit në çdo qendër Prefekture, të Shoqatave Sportive Krahinore. Por më 13 gusht 1935 në mbledhjen e përgjithëshme të përfaqësuesve të shoqërive sportive e artistike jashtshkollore, duke u bazuar në nenin 382 t'Arsimit, themelohet në Tiranë Federata e Shoqërive Sportive e Artistike me emrin "Vllaznija Shqiptare". Veprimtaria sportive ishte si gjithnjë nën patronazhin e Naltë të N. S. Mbretnore Princeshës Myzejen, siç përcaktohej zyrtarisht. Kryetari i Federatës "Vllaznija Shqiptare" emërohet Ministri i Arësimit, Dr. Mirash Ivanaj. Ndërsa nënkryetar dhe Shef i Seksionit "Djelmënia Shqiptare" kolonel Aqif Përmeti. Befasia e madhe është se sekretar i Federatës "Vllaznija Shqiptare" emërohet një figurë e shquar sportive, i mirënjohuri Luigj Shala. Nën drejtimin e matur e përparimtar të Mirash Ivanajt, Federata "Vllaznija Shqiptare" forcohet tejet dhe roli i saj në përforcimin e kampionateve kombëtare të futbollit, atletikës, notit e çiklizmit, do të vinte bazat e një organizimi sportiv më të përsosur. Më 28 nëntor 1935 Federata "Vllaznija Shqiptare" fillon dhe botimin e rregullt të përjavshëm të gazetës "Sporti Shqiptar" me drejtor Anton Mazrekun  gjithashtu një personalitet i shumanshëm i lëvizjes sportive shqiptare.

Ndërkaq, Federata Sportive Shqiptare e mbas saj edhe "Vllaznija Shqiptare" themelojnë Këshillin Teknik Arbitral Shqiptar i cili ka në duart e tij, gjithë udhëheqjen tekniko  organizative të sportit shqiptar. Nëse do të kërkonim të krahasonim me tipet e organizimeve të sotme të lëvizjes sportive, do të thonim pa ngurim se Komiteti Teknik Arbitral Shqiptar (KTASH) ka qenë një lloj Komiteti i Kulturës Fizike të Sporteve që ka sunduar Shqipërinë e Mbasluftës për vite të tana. 

Me çka kishte treguar deri në këte kohë Dr. Samimi, dukej si diçka krejt e natyrshme që ai të ishte pjesë e KATSH. I pari KTASH i sapothemeluar përbëhet nga organizatori anglez i xhandarmarisë shqiptare Nënkolonel Oakley Hill, Luigj Shala, Eqrem Stërmasi, Dr. Pjetër Guraziu, Dr. Vasfi Samimi, Telemak Nushi. 

Në pjesën e kujtimeve të tij për futbollin shqiptar, një nga kryetarët e parë të KATSH, Nënkolonel Oakley Hill, shkruan kështu për themelimin e KATSH:

 Pas ca kohësh u mor vendimi për krijimin e një Federate Sportive, nën drejtimin e kolonelit gjenial Aqif Përmeti, për të drejtuar të gjithë sportin publik, që në atë kohë perbëhej nga futbolli, atletika dhe volejbolli. Koloneli nuk ishte ekspert, prandaj ngriti një Komitet Teknik që do ta kryente këtë punë për të. Emri zyrtar ishte Komiteti Teknik Arbitral Shqiptar, gjithnjë i quajtur KTASH Mua mu kërkua të merrja kryesinë e komitetit, gjë të cilën e pranova. Me mua punonin edhe tre shqiptarë dhe më vonë edhe pesë të tjerë morën postet e tyre. Të gjithë kishin luajtur futboll ose në shkollë ose në kampionat (gjithçka ishte amatore asokohe) ose kishin qenë gjyqtarë. Ne kishim për detyrë të fiksonim kalendarin e Kampionatit dhe të pranonim zyrtarisht rezultatet. Sigurisht na duhej të caktonim edhe gjyqtarët. Menjëherë nisëm nje kurs trainimi për gjyqtarët ekzistues dhe për kandidatët. Çdo javë kalonim orë të tëra me një tabelë përpara dhe lojtarë-model duke ndërtuar kështu një organizëm të dobishëm gjyqtarësh. Duke pasur këtë pozicion të ri unë nuk mund të gjykoja më. Të njëjtën vëmendje i kushtuam edhe sporteve të tjera Në komitet u bëmë të gjithë miq për kokë dhe mbetëm të tillë për disa vite të këndshme në vijim derisa unë u largova nga vendi.

Në arkivin e Dr. Samimit gjejmë një foto historike për synimin tonë në përimtim të veprimtarisë së tij. Eshtë një katërshe e KTASH (gjatë viteve 30, KTASH është përtërirë, është riformuar dhe përforcuar). E, çka është më e rëndësishmja, ka qenë gjithnjë në krye të punëve të tij, duke i dhënë sportit kombëtar një rrugë gjithnjë e më të drejtë e të përparuar. Roli i Dr. Samimit këtu është ndër më të spikaturit. Ose e thënë më qartë: dy kryetarë të KTASH, Koloneli Hill dhe Dr. Samimi janë dy protagonistët e vetëm të cilët si drejtues të KATSH, kryejnë veprimtarinë më të shumanshme. Duke iu kthyer kësaj foto që ndër duart tona të sotme është vetanake (unikale), shohim se nga mbrapa ajo ka të shënuar Komitetit Teknik Arbitral Shqiptar dhe ka katër firmat e anëtarëve të tij, të cilat mbas një studimi kemi mundur ti përcaktojmë se janë firmat e Kolonelit Hill, Dr. Samimit, italianit Salvatore Bernardo dhe e veprimtarit Ilia Daliu. Koloneli dhe Doktori  kjo dyshe emblematike e drejtimit të sporteve shqiptare të viteve 30, janë në mes të Daliut dhe Bernardos, dhe merret me mend përse: sepse janë dy kryetarët po emblematikë të KATSH.

Dr.Samimi është emëruar kryetar i KATSH më 7 prill 1934 me vendimin e Ministrit të Arësimit, Dr. Mirash Ivanaj, dhe është zgjedhur edhe më 1935, edhe më 1936. Janë plot tre vjet pune intensive të tij në krye të drejtimit teknik të sportit shqiptar. Këto tre vjet janë vendimtarë në forcimin e bazave të sportit shqiptar. Mbrenda këtyre tre vjetëve kemi veprimtarinë ndoshta më të pasur sportive që ishte zhvilluar ndonjëherë: Kampionatet Kombëtare të Futbollit 1934, 1936, Kampionati Kombëtar i Atletikës së Lehtë 1934, Kampionatin Kombëtar i Notit 1934, Rrethi Çiklistik i Shqipërisë 1936, pjesëmarrja dy herë e Shqipërisë në Olimpiadën Ballkanike Zagreb 1934 dhe atë Stamboll 1935. 

Në të gjitha këto veprimtari është mu KATSH, ai që drejton gjithçka deri në imtësi. Siç sanksiononte Statuti i Federatës Sportive dhe Artistike Vllaznia Shqiptare në kuadrin Ministrisë së Arsimit, Komiteti (ndonjëherë thirret dhe Këshill) Tekniko Arbitral Shqiptar midis shtatë detyrave të tij, kishte mbidetyrën: Me çfaqë kryesisht ose mbas kërkesës së Kryetarit të Federatës mendime teknike mbi çdo çështje që i përket sportit. Kësisoji KTASH realisht është drejtuesi teknik autoritar i sportit kombëtar. Të gjitha rregulloret e ndryshme sportive duheshin përgatitë vetëm prej KATSH. Pa harruar se duhej të merrej me të gjitha imtësitë e omologimit të ndeshjeve dhe garave sportive, të sanksioneve displinore dhe të formimit e arbitrave të të gjithë sporteve, pavarësisht se futbolli ishte ai që sundonte.

Eshtë vërtet kuptimplote kur mëson se kryetari i KATSH, kishte të drejtë të propozonte vetë edhe anëtarë të Komitetit. Këtu Dr.Samimi është gjithnjë i pagabueshëm. Kam pranue si princip, - i shkruan ai Ministrisë së Arsimit, - me pasë bashkëpunëtorë persona të paanshëm, prandaj zgjedhi si të tillë Z.Maj. D.R.Oakley Hill, nënshtetas Englez, njeri shumë korrekt, gentil, dhe në vend të Z.Bernardo që asht hikun për nItali, Z.Eqrem Stërmasin instruktor i Edukatës Fizike në Tiranë, i cili do të shërbejë edhe si Sekretar i komisionit.

Duket që përzgjedhja është ndër më të goditunat: anglezi i famshëm dhe pedagogu universitar i edukimit fizik, Eqrem Stërmasi  një ndër punëtorët më të palodhur të sporteve e kulturës fizike në Shqipëri, i cili po ashtu është zhdukur nga historia. Një vit më vonë, më 1935 Ministri i Arsimit, Dr. Mirash Ivanaj, riformon KATSH-në me vendimin e tij Nr. 93/19 të përbërë prej një gjashtësheje sa akademike e të një kulture, po aq dhe sportive: Kryetar Dr. Vasfi Samimi, nënkryetar Nënkolonel Oakley Hill dhe anëtarë Luigj Shala, Dr.Rexhep Krasniqi, Peter Andoni. Për katër të parët kemi folur më sipër. Ndërsa Pjetër (Peter) Andoni është një tjetër figurë madhore e sportit shqiptar gjithashtu i zhdukur nga historia. (Dhe thonë pinjuejt mandej se nuk duhet rishkruar historia!...). Peter Andoni është 11 herë Kampion i Shqipërisë dhe rekordmen në 5 gara Eshtë Peter Andoni, pedagog i edukimit fizik i Normales së Elbasanit dhe i Gjimnazit të Shkodrës, Mbaslufte pedagog i Robert Kolexhit amerikan të Stambollit. Të një ideje, të një mendimi, të kulturave perëndimore, janë këta profesorë që merrnin ndër duar sportin shqiptar. Përveç burgosjes së Dr.Samimit dhe nëpërkambjes së Luigj Shalës, tre të tjerët të ikun nga Shqipëria, Partia do i shpallte armiq të betuar të Shqipërisë. Ata drejtoheshin prej një Vasfi Samimi, doktor veteriner nga profesioni i mirëfillë, por mirënjohës dhe veprimtar i shquar i sporteve, i kulturës fizike dhe mendimtari shqiptar i lëvizjes olimpike. 

Ndërkaq, mbasi ka lexuar raportin e karakterit studimor që Dr.Samimi e ndjen për detyrë tia parashtrojë qeverisë mbretërore qysh në ditët e para të emërimit të tij në krye të KATSH, Ministri Dr. Ivanaj ka bërë një reformim të KATSH. Raporti i Dr.Samimit është një tjetër traktat për zhvillimin e sportit tonë, siç e emërton vetë Doktori ynë. Gjithnjë shtjellohen aty idetë e tij të amatorizmit në sport, të pavarësisë së tij nga tutela e qeveritare, ajo që ai e quan formimi i një Federacjoni civil, ndërtimi i stadiumit dhe rregullimi i kampeve në formë hygjenike, naltësimi i kulturës së sportistit dhe të popullit, sjellja nga jashtë e disa mësuesave dhe trajnerëve, lejmi i të huajve me marrë pjesë në skuadrat tona, shtimi dhe përmirësimi i shoqnive sportive. 

Në të gjithë këto pika, siç detajon Dr.Samimi, kupton se sa e përparuar është vetë mendësia e KATSH drejtuar prej tij. Ai përcakton se Tirana, Shkodra, Korça, Durrësi, Vlora, Elbasani, Kavaja, Berati, Gjirokastra, duhet të kenë stadiumet  qendra sportive, dhe është interesant se ai i rendit qytetet si më sipër, nisur nga vetë mundësitë dhe tradita që sapo ishte përvijue në rrugën sportive të tyre. Ai është ndër të parët që kërkon ndarjen e sportit të shkollave nga ai kombëtar kompetitiv, çka u realizua menjëherë prej qeverisë mbretërore, por duke i dhënë sportit shkollor një organizim që për kohën qe i jashtëzakonshëm. As sot Shqipëria nuk zhvillon veprimtari sportive kombëtare shkollore si në vitet 30. Duket e pabesueshme, por kampionatet shkollore të kësaj periudhe të viteve 30 në atletikë, futboll, basketboll e volejboll, përbëjnë një kapitull më vete në rrugën e themelimeve sportive në Shqipëri. 

Nga ana tjetër është i krejt i rrallë, organizimi i kursit për formimin e arbitrave të futbollit që Dr.Samimi ideon, parashtron, dhe në bashkëpunim me Kolonelin Hill, ia arrijnë ta ligjërojnë përmes KATSH nën mbikqyrjen e Ministrisë së Arsimit. Të thuash sot se më 1935 mbas një kursi në kërkesat e parametrave të FIFA-s, Shqipëria ligjëroi 36 gjyqtarë të futbollit, kjo natyrisht nuk mund të kalojë lehtë, si një episod i rradhës. Jemi 70 e mâ vjet të shkuara. Shqipëria sportive sapo kishte filluar. Emrat janë të rrallë vërtet: Ndoc Gera, Aqif Domini, Ahmet Ashikja, Anton Fekeçi, Oakley Hill, Niko Gurashi, Luigj Shala, Anastas Shundi, Llazar Miha, Hajdar Jakupi, Haki Karapici, Fiqri Llagami, Dr.Shefqet Ndroqi, Samo Singer, Dr.Kristaq Strati, Pavllo Qirko, Skender Sadiku, Bahri Toptani Shumica pedagogë, mësues, njerëz të shkollës e të kulturës, emra të dëgjuar të profesionit të tyre. 

Dhe befasia historike që nuk vonon: më 8 korrik 1937 njoftohet se FIFA ka lajmëruar Federatën Shqiptare se Luigj Shala, Eqrem Stërmasi dhe Llazar Miha përfshihen në listën e arbitrave ndërkombëtarë të FIFA-s! Janë të parët në historinë e Shqipërisë!

Ndërkaq gjithçka tjetër: vendime, anulime ndeshjesh, omologime, masa ndëshkimore të një dispiline të fortë, rregullore të përpunuara, seriozitet. Kësisoji e gjen KATSH-ënë e tij të kësaj periudhe historike, sporti shqiptar.

Janë vite sportive që mbajnë vulën e pasionit të këtyre pionierëve themelues, të atdhetarisë dhe kulturës së tyre si dhe mëtimin e madh të tyre për edukimin e rinisë. Në rastin e protagonistit tonë, është vërtet e çuditshme, kur kujton se gjithë kjo veprimtari sportive-organizative nuk ishte parësore për një Vasfi Samim, sepse dihej që ai drejtonte ndërkohë ecurinë dhe zhvillimin e blegtorisë kombëtare. Nuk e prishin sportivitetin e këtij Dossier-i tonë, kur bëjmë pak pushim për të kaluar në përmendjen e terminologjisë zooveterinare përmes veprimtarisë së Dr.Samimit në fushën e tij të jetës, blegtorinë: studime, raporte, trajtesa për gjëndjen dhe zhvillimin e sektorit; përvojë tjetër e tij e marë në Institutin Zooteknik të Romës; luftë sëmundjes së hamshorit të racës Pashuido; inspektim dhe detyra në stacionet e ndërzimit në Myzeqe, Gjirokastër e Kukës; luftë sëmundjes së dhënve në Vlorë; përgatitje e librit për Zooteknikën; kurs për infermierët e veterenarisë.

E, jashtë gjithë këtyre, ky njeri i jashtëzakonshëm ndodhet edhe në krye të lëvizjes sportive!

Por papritmas, më 24 janar 1936, mbas tri vjetëve të një veprimtarije sportive dendësuese deri në skaj, Dr. Samimi e ndjen se duhet të japë dorëheqjen nga KATSH! Ka qenë befasia e madhe në mjedisin sportiv shqiptar. A ishte lodhja apo pamundësia e mbajtjes së një ritmi të tillë të lartë të zhvillimeve sportive shqiptare? Apo mbrapaskena të llojit?

Nuk ka përse të hamendësojmë. Dr. Samimi e ka përmbledhur për bukuri, shkakun e dorëheqjes në letrën e tij dërguar Federatës Vllaznia Shqiptare në Ministrinë e Arsimit, ku thekson se: 

Tue qenë se na kemi mbrojt disa parime të federates dhe organizimeve të sportit civil europjan dhe atij të Ballkanit dhe me qenë se kemi kërkuar aplikimin e tyne në vendin tonë, në mes nesh dhe disa sportistëve tiranas kanë lindë disa mosmarrëveshje Në këte ras e ndjejë për detyrë me falenderue të gjithë shokët sportistë qi tre vjet me rradhë më kanë besue kryesinë e këtij këshilli, gjithashtu falenderoj edhe eks kryetarët e Federatës Z.Z. Musa Juka ish ministri i Mbrendshëm dhe dr.Mirash Ivanaj ish Ministri i Arsimit, të cilët tri vjet me rradhë kanë pasun mirësin me më inkurajue në punimet e mija E ndjejm vehten shumë të prekshëm në kët moment, mbasi ka plotë 20 vjet që merrem teorikisht e praktikisht me sport, nga ana tjetër po mbushen 5 vjet qi jam tue hecë paralelisht çape çape me zhvillimet e sportit shqiptar pa pasun asnji fitim material, vetëm kam qenë i bindun se ky interesim ishte nji shërbim onorar për shëndetin dhe modernizimin e Djelmënisë Shqiptare. Me gjithë qi largohem nga nji detyrë zyrtare me përgjegjësi, prap se prap, jam në dispozicjon të asaj Kryesije për me i atribue të gjitha ndihmat e mija që kanë me qenë të dobishme.

Thelbi i fjalës së kësaj dorëheqjeje, në të vërtetë është një tjetër shprehje e filozofisë sportive që vjen prej shpirtit të vërtet olimpik të një Dr.Samimi. Me të njëjtën monedhë mirësie dhe ndershmërie, ia pranon dorëheqjen Ministri i Arësimit dhe kryetar i Federatës, Nush Bushati, i cili i përgjigjet përmes shkresës zyrtare:

Kjo Kryesi me hidhërim të madh pranon plotësimin e dëshirit tUej për me u largue nga KTASH-i Shërbimet qi keni pruem sportit në çdo rast, ashtu dhe shërbimi i Juej shumë i vlefshëm për disa vjetë si Kryetar i KATSH-it, na japin rastin tju falenderojmë nxehtësisht, dhe nga ana tjetër, siç e theksoni edhe ju vetë në shkresën tuej, që mas këndej Ju lutemi mos ta leni doret ndihmën tUej tepër të vlefshme, për mkambjen dhe mbarëvajtjen e sportit tonë. Kryetari i Federatës Nush Bushati, Ministër i Arësimit.

E dhamë të plotë këte shkresë në gjithë vlerësimin dhe nobilitetin e saj po aq sa dhe letra dorëheqëse e Dr.Samimit, për të kuptuar sidomos, edhe një herë, se shteti qe formuar, se aq sa funksiononte në anën ligjore, po aq funksionte edhe në mirënjohjen e një humanzimi të një stili të kancelerisë së tij, që edhe në atë Shqipëri modeste dhe ende të varfër e me probleme të shumta, i përkiste një stili të vërtet perëndimor. Nga ana tjetër, në rreshtat e Ministrit Bushati ne kuptojmë edhe një herë se çka qe Dr.Vasfi Samim Visoka për Shqipërinë edhe në fushën e lëvizjes sportive kombëtare.

Po, a mund të ndodhte që që ky pionier i madh i sportit kombëtar ta mbyllte këtu veprimtarinë e tij dhe se mu këtu do të ndodhte që të shuhej shpirti i tij olimpik?




Shoqata joqeveritare: Mbrojtja e Sportit Kombëtar dhe penda e papushueshme 




Dr.Samimi natyrisht që do të vazhdonte. Ishte punë pasioni. Madje ishte më shumë se kaq. Ishte fjala për një vepër atdhetarie dhe ndjeshmërie përmes sportit.

Shpejt mbas largimit të tij prej KATSH, ai bëhet nismëtar i krijimit padyshim të të parës shoqatë joqeveritare të sportit shqiptar. E quan Grupi Mbrojtja e Sportit Kombëtar. Eshtë një shoqatë tipike joqeveritare që ka si qëllim jo të zëvendësojë qeverinë apo shtetin, apo qoftë dhe Federatën Sportive Shqiptare, por të marrë përsipër ato që të parat nuk i marrin. Mbi të gjitha të mbrojë sportin shqiptar. Prap mendimi novator i Dr.Samimit. 

Dhjetë janë parimet e Mbrojtjes së Sportit Kombëtar. Kësisoji kemi të bëjmë me një lloj dekalogu, padyshim dekalogun e vetëm të derisotëm për sportin shqiptar.

Padashur ta përimtojmë këte dekalog, përmbledhim shkurt dhjetëshen e ideve të këtij dekalogu: vënia e gjithë diturive të anëtarëve të Grupit në disponim të sportit shqiptar; asnjë ndihmë financiare prej Federatës, por nga nismat e privative; në çdo gjashtë muaj një vepër në dobi të sportit shqiptar; një etyd serioz për sportin shqiptar; propagandë e dobishme në shtyp; ndihmë materiale në një shoqëri sportive; zbulimi i talenteve më të mira; formim i shoqërive të vogla; anëtar të Grupit njerëz mbi 23 vjeç dhe që kanë një aktivitet mendor ose trupor; anëtarë që nuk mund të marrin pjesë në kampionatet kombëtare; ushtrim i sporteve për vete dhe jo për publikun; zbatim i Fair Play (e shkruar kështu fjalë për fjalë prej Dr.Samimit); anëtarët gjithmonë të flasin për dobinë e sportit dhe të kritikojnë autoritetet për gjithçka që cënon emrin e mirë të sportit; veprime dobiprurëse të Grupit dhe bamirësi në botën e sportit; manifestime të posaçme për familjet që ndihmojnë fëmijët e tyre të merren me sport

E gjithë kjo filozofi e kësaj shoqate të parë joqeveritare në sportin shqiptar, është po ashtu edhe për të sotmen. Nuk ia vlen ta komentosh. Emrat për anëtarë rreth kësaj shoqate janë ndërkaq edhe më domethanës:

Ing. Qemal Butka, Kolonel Aqif Përmeti, Kolonel Oakley Hill, Said Toptani, Dr.Samimi, Dr.Jorgoni, Dr.Ali Erebara, Eqrem Stërmasi, Gaqo Gogo, Anton Mazreku, Ilia Daliu, Anastas Shundi, Dr.Naim Vreto, Nikolla Verbica, Dr.Stefan Shundi, Llazar Miha, Kleanthi Prosi, Jorgji Koja, Muhamed Halili, Hajdar Jakupi, Prof, Avni Zajmi, Selman Stërmasi, Anastas Koja.

Për fat, duke hulumtuar, nuk na del se veprimtaria dhe efikasiteti i Grupit Mbrojtja e Sportit Kombëtar të ketë patur një sukses mirëfilli. Në organizim Grupi nuk pati jetë praktike të gjatë. Vlejti dhe vlen si një përhapës, diçka si të thuash, iluministe dhe idetë e filozofisë së tij hap mbas hapi do të gjenin një shprehje edhe përmes pendës. Këtu penda e parë është ajo e Dr. Samimit. Nuk janë thjesht njoftime, lajme, kronika shkrimet që dalin prej pendës së tij. 

Këto po e po. Ajo çka është më e rëndësishme përfaqësohen te idetë e tij që përbëjnë ese ose shkrime përimtuese. Në çgradë është footballi ynë, Amatorizëm dhe profesionalizëm, Deri ku mund ta ndihmojnë sportin civil mësuesit e Edukatës Fizike, Baron De Coubertin  kandidat për Çmimin Nobel, Si mund të përmirësohet S.Klub Tirana - janë vetëm disa nga titujt e shkrimeve të shumtë të Doktorit. Tash kur situatën e kemi ndër duar pa asnjë mëdyshje themi se Dr. Samimi bën pjesë në treshen e madhe të mendimtarëve tonë sportivë: Dr.Samimi  Prof. Gaqo Gogo  Anton Mazreku! Kur mbase duhet pranuar se shkrimet e Dr.Samimit janë çuditërisht më të shumta dhe tejet më përimtuese se të të dy themeluesve të tjerë shquar të mendimit tone sportive dhe të kulturës fizike. 

E gjithë kjo veprimtari e rrallë, te ai mplekset me pasionet e tjera: sporti, arti, dhe gjithnjë gazetaria. Janë të panumurt artikujt, temat, kritikat, studimet të cilat do t'i gjesh prej "Vatrës" te "Besa", prej "Ekonomia Kombëtare" te "Minerva", prej "Shkolla Kombëtare" te "Kombi", prej "Drita" e deri te "Hylli i Dritës". Madje dhe jashtë Shqipërisë në Gjermani, prej "Zuechtungsbiologi" e deri te "Critica Zootecnica" e të tjera.

Kur më ka ftuar për vizitë në shtëpinë e tij nuk ka mbetur pa më pritur në dhomzën e tij disi të errët, së cilës i merrej fryma prej librave, revistave, gazetave, dorëshkrimeve. Aty kam parë shumë. Jo vetëm blegtori, zootekni e veterinari. Sepse është Dr.Vasfi Samimi ai i cili shkruan deri kritikë për vlerat e të famshmes "Hanko Halla" të Ali Asllanit!

Ishte ajo që kemi thënë, poliedriciteti i tij. Shkrimet e tij nuk numërohen me dhjetra por me qindra. Ai themelon revista teknike e blegtorale, boton buletine e studime të panumurt. Ai është aty ku qëndron kultura si bazë: në shkencat bujqësore, në art, në sport, në sociologjinë shqiptare. Eshtë veteriner, zooteknik, gazetar, sportist, dramaturg, shkrimtar, mendimtar i sporteve, kritik, kryeredaktor. 

Kur kalon te Tirana e tij, këtu Samimi nuk kursehet. Dhe vendos emrat e mëdhenj të sportit për të ngjallë besim: Ali Erebara, Anastas Shundi, Shadan Toptani, Seit Toptani, Nijazi Toptani, Mybareq Toptani, Dr.Prosi, Dr.Jorgoni, Prof.Babamusta, Xheladin Nushi, Dr.Naim Vreto, Asim Jakova, Vasfi Como, A.Luarasi, Ilia Daliu, Agr.K.Kolea, Stas Tirana, Koja...

Dhe është një program i tanë idesh cikli i sipërpërmednur prej katër botimesh nën titullin "Si mund të përmirësohet Sportklub Tirana". Këtu filozofia sportive e Vasfi Samimit është e fuqishme, aq sa shndërrohet në program, në platformë. Ma merr mendja se nuk i ka bërë kush në atë periudhë një kritikë, një analizë kaq të rreptë Sportklub Tiranës sa Dr.Samimi. Nuk është vetëm konstatues. Ai kërkon të rrezatojë. 

"Nji shoqni, - shkruan, - nuk do të thotë nji skuadër futbolli, përkundrazi nji shoqni asht një institut trupor, asht nji tempull i djelmnis dhe asht nji organ për përparimin mendor e trupor për brezin e ri që e mban në gjinin e vet".

Për herë të parë në Shqipëri tregohen rrugët për formimin e një klubi sportiv modern. Këtu qëndron një tjetër meritë e madhe e Dr.Samimit. Dhe gjithmonë duhet të futemi në kontekstin e kohës, në vitet kur po lindte një Shqipëri moderne e cila kërkonte të themelonte vetveten në shumë fusha të jetës, njëra prej të cilave ishte sporti dhe kultura fizike. "Sportklub Tirana duhet të shpëtojë nga kafenetë e rrugat", - shkruan ky autor i madh i mendimit sportiv shqiptar. ..."Sportklub Tirana duhet që çdo tre ose gjashtë muaj të shtypi nëpër fletore bilancin e vet... Nji shoqni që asht kampion duhet t'i respektojë kampionët e vet... Sportklub Tirana duhet të krijojë disa raste për bashkimin dhe afrimin e të gjithë familjeve sportdashëse". I kujton Sportklubit se duhet të ketë bibliotekën e vet, klubin e vet, muzenë e vet, shfaqjet e veta artistike. Dhe kur? 75 e sa vjet përpara!

Dr.Samimi tashmâ përveçse organizator i shquar i blegtorisë ishte dhe një ideolog i sportit, një ideolog që kërkon të vejë baza. "Barra e djelmnisë asht sporti dhe kultura", - shkruan ai te "Ora". Dhe shton me forcën e një mirësie të rrallë: "Larg pra egoizmin e ambicjet personale".

Ai është ndër të parët në Shqipëri që shtjellon termat teknikë, moral sportiv, edukatë sportive, klub, terren, trajtim. E padyshim i pari që propozon kampionatin kombëtar të futbollit në sezonin vjeshtë - pranverë, duke mbërritur mandej deri te propozimi për të lejuar futbollistë të huaj të luajnë në Shqipëri.

Nuk është tipi i kronistit. Ndonëse kur don edhe këtë e bën mjaft mirë. Eshtë gazetari i ideve, i diturisë, i kulturës, i shkencës. Ai mbërrin edhe deri te teorija e edukimit fizik, e formimit fizik, te mjekësia sportive, te mësimi dhe sporti si një unitet që i trajton te "Vatra" më 1935. Mandej siç e pamë, si në një kontrapunkt, me një natyrshmëri të përsosur, kalon te komentet e futbollit për kampionatin ballkanik të vitit 1935, duke u përshkuar nga lajmi te reportazhi, nga komenti te problematika shqiptare, gjithmonë kjo e mpleksur me përvojën dhe ecurinë e sportit botëror të kohës. 

Njohës i mirë i lëvizjes olimpike, i parimeve sportive të vërteta dhe pse 70 e sa vjet më parë, Dr.Samimi mbetet aktual edhe sot aq sa për një çast kupton se këto parime nuk kanë ndryshuar as sot. I etur, i dëshiruar për ta pa flamurin shqiptar të valëvitet në olimpiadat ballkanike, ai kujton se sporti në Shqipëri "ka ma se 20-30 vjet që bahet ndër qytetet Vlonë, Shkodër, Korçë, Durrës dhe Elbasan". Duket si diçka shkarazi, po siç shihet, kemi të bëjmë me një fakt historik që sot e kësaj dite përbën një pikë referimi për studjuesit sportivë të cilët ende në Shqipërinë tonë mungojnë. 

Ai është ndër të parët në Shqipëri që shtjellon termat teknikë, moral sportiv, edukatë sportive, klub, terren, trajtim. E padyshim i pari që propozon themelimine Kombëtares, zhvillimin kampionatin kombëtar të futbollit në sezonin vjeshtë - pranverë, duke mbërritur mandej deri te propozimi për të lejuar futbollistë të huaj të luajnë në Shqipëri.

Nuk është vetëm konstatues. Ai kërkon të rrezatojë. Dhe ia arrin. Shkruan:

"Nji shoqni nuk do të thotë nji skuadër futbolli, përkundrazi nji shoqni asht një institut trupor, asht nji tempull i djelmnis dhe asht nji organ për përparimin mendor e trupor për brezin e ri që e mban në gjinin e vet".

Hipizmi është pasioni i tij i vjetër dhe kur kërkon formimin e një shoqërije hipike, të "sportit më fisnik të botës" siç e quan, ai vetëm sa ia shton larminë problematikës së publicistikës së tij të mprehtë. E kam dëgjuar të flasë për kalorësinë dhe për kalin si për poezinë.

Të mos harrojmë: ishte viti 1934 kur sporti i vërtetë në Shqipëri sapo kish lindur. Ai merr përsipër udhëheqjen e një mendimi, ndriçimin e një rruge, krijimin e një etike. 

Ai ka një tematikë të gjanë, mbase i vetmi në Shqipëri në këtë larmi tematike të një stili polemizues e idenash deri në thellësi të mendimit sportiv të kohës. "Vatra" , "Minerva", "Sporti Shqiptar", "Besa", "Drita", "Ora" janë caqet e titujve të gazetave e revistave ku ai shpalos idetë e tij gjithmonë si në një vazhdim të pandalshëm: vrull, forcë e ideve, shterim i tyre deri në zbërthim të hollësishëm dhe shpesh herë duke firmosur me pseudonimet tejet kuptimplote si "Olympia" e më vonë "Sportisti" e "Agim Shkëndija".

Fundi i publicistikës sportive të viteve '30 për Dr.Vasfi Samimin janë shkrimet për ndeshjen e madhe të kohës Tirana - Bari. Në krye të komenteve të tij dy kosovarët e mëdhenj të futbollit Riza Lushta e Naim Kryeziu, mandej Karapici, Jakova, Halim Begeja janë protagonistët e tij dhe më fort se kronist i tyre ai është një analist i mirëfilltë, madje dhe teknik. Deviza e tij në këtë shkrim të gazetës "Drita", "nuk duem me fitue, por duem me mësue", nuk është gjë tjetër veçse edhe një here variant i proverbiales "e rëndësishme është të marrësh pjesë jo të fitosh". Mbase për shkak të kësaj reminishence Vasfi Samimi ka zgjedhur pseudonimin "Olympia":

"A nuk gëzohet nji shkrimtar i vogël kur njifet me nji shkrimtar ma të naltë? A nuk shijon nji muzikant kur ndigjon nji koncert të philarmonisë? Kështu gëzohet edhe një footballist i ri kur gjen rast të mirë me shkëmbye topin pak a shumë me nji mjeshtër të tij".

Duket si një mbyllje e nji periudhe. 

Në të vërtetë ashtu është, stili i filozofisë së tij sportive mbetet po ay edhe në vitet e luftës. Nuk i mbetet gjë tjetër veçse të ndajë periudhat sportive shqiptare ku si gjithnjë është krejt i saktë:

1. Deri më 28 tetor 1930 - jetë diletante sportive. 2. Deri më 1935 kur hyri në veprim Federata Sportive në gjirin e Entit Kombëtar. 3. Prej 1935 - 39 kur vazhdon Vllaznia Shqiptare. 4. Prej 1939 - periudha e katërt kur ai ngre lart sidomos veprën e paharrueshme të edukimit fizik, shqiptarit tjetër të madh të Kosovës, Prof. Rexhep Krasniqin, përpjekjet për vazhdimësi të sportit shqiptar që natyrisht vitet e luftës do ta mpaknin...

Kishte ardhur koha që për te ta merrte fjalën Nëna Kosovë

----------

